# Thoughts on the Spigarelli Magnetic Compound Rest



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Sturdyman said:


> I just received my new used Barnsdale in the mail. THANK YOU JBIRD. I am thinking of placing the Spigarelli Magnetic rest on it. The bow will be used for field primarily. Does anyone have experience with this rest? Will it work with ACCs and ACEs? This is a very special bow and I want to outfit her properly. I might make her a finger bow with her tri-star wheels and 53#DW.
> 
> Any and all comments are welcome. :darkbeer:


Looks like a decent enough rest, but It isn't what you want if you're setting up a bow for fingers. You need to have a rest that will provide some side pressure when shooting fingers....A launcher type rest like that is really for a release shooter.

If you are setting up a for release, I would personally go with a Pro-Tuner instead. There are less moving parts involved and therefore less stuff that could break. I subscribe to the KISS theory. That said, I've never actually seen or used one other than in a catalog, so take my advice with a grain of salt...I do shoot a lot of filed tournaments though so that might tell you something too...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Didn't you know field bows aren't "she" or "her"  

We actually shoot our bows....that's a 3D and back yard archer thing were they sit around and look at them and worry about speed all day :wink: I have seen bows just flat out not shoot that get referred to as a "she". 

But I agree with Sarge on the rest....it will work fine. Your not gonna gain anything over a blade rest....but I wouldn't make it my first choice as a fingers rest.....but there are people that shoot fingers well with a drop away rest.


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the information guys. So it sounds like there is no horizontal containment with this rest. The magnets only provide lift during the shot. 

Are there any Finger/Field Archers lurking that could provide some much needed assistance? Shooting fingers is just a thought. I do not want this Barney to replace my Bowman. Both are great bows. The Barney is much lighter in mass weight. 

I am planning on getting a Beiter Stabilizer and the Trueball Axcel AX4500 sight. A very bright (florescent orange double sling braid is in order). ACCs for the Bowman and ACEs for the Barney.

There is nothing wrong with a good looking bow. All I do is fish and shoot when I am not at work. And when I am at work I am trying very hard not to think about fishing and shooting. 

As always you comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Almost any flipper style rest will do. I used to use the Terry-3 (T3) years ago. Any of the following are good rests also: Cavalier free flyte elite, Spigarelli 0 tolerance. But the main thing is the berger button. I personally like the Cavalier Master plunger. But better plungers are the Beiter, Spigarilli and the Cartel. The Beiters and Spigs are priced out of my range though. Stay away from the Cavalier Master "LOK" plunger. I had problems with the thin button rod. They can and will bend preventing the plunger from working the same way after each shot.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I would agree with the recommendations above. I also recommend the Cavalier plunger, that is what I have on my recurve and it works pretty darn well for the $$.

You could always go with a simple Springy rest...Cheap and just as effective if you can find one...

I've seen guys shoot a bodoodle with one of the arms set up as a pressure button.

GKFutura Star Hunter if you can still find one...


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you all for the information. I have looked at the Beiter cushion plunger and it is expensive with micro adjust ability. Tthe Cavalier Master plunger is very affordable.

Any other comments or suggestions?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Sturdyman said:


> I just received my new used Barnsdale in the mail. THANK YOU JBIRD. I am thinking of placing the Spigarelli Magnetic rest on it. The bow will be used for field primarily. Does anyone have experience with this rest? Will it work with ACCs and ACEs? This is a very special bow and I want to outfit her properly. I might make her a finger bow with her tri-star wheels and 53#DW.
> 
> Any and all comments are welcome. :darkbeer:


I would say, you are in need of a 5 string banjo in your ensemble signature.:wink:

For finger shooting I would say you need some lateral support because the arrow will ossolate laterally more than vertically. I never found a better rest for finger shooting than the old springy rest. I would stay away from rests with movable components as it only adds to the things that a finger shooter needs to worry about breaking. (including the tendons in your wrists & forearms. Which is why I quit shooting fingers. My banjo picking fingers started losing their feeling. uch:


----------

